# Star Wars Live-Action TV Show Announced



## Heir (Nov 9, 2017)

Well... there's this too now. 

Two bits of Star Wars news, right after the other, that confirm the two biggest things I wanted since the moment Disney announced ownership of the franchise. 

Of course, many of us expected this just as much as the new trilogy, but with the direction tv series have been going in, I have no reason to doubt it's potential. 

Star Wars in a TV series format, with the visual quality of Game of Thrones (or most likely superior) and the narrative quality to match... 

The cynic in me says to not get too carried away with optimistic thoughts, but it's just too tempting.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 10, 2017)

This could be really big !


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 10, 2017)

Handled right, this could be amazing. 

I wonder what era they will be setting this in. Part of me would love to see it set in the Old Republic timeline, but I'd also like to see something along the line of an adaptation of Claudia Gray's _Lost Stars_, focusing on new characters on both sides throughout the Galactic Civil War.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 10, 2017)

This is great news!!!

I hope that Disney give us something adult in it’s content.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Nov 10, 2017)

Rodders said:


> This is great news!!!
> 
> I hope that Disney give us something adult in it’s content.



Aye, something more for the grown up's would be awesome sauce!!

Be interesting and pretty cool, if the TV Show covered, or covered some of the period between the Battle of Endor, the formation of the New Republic, and then the First Order appearing. Lot's of unanswered questions abound over it - such as, why was the New Republic's Senate and Seat of Government moved from Coruscant, when it had been the capital of both the Galactic Empire for centuries, if not thousands of years, and the Old Republic. Is Coruscant even actually still there? Or did it get destroyed perhaps in a final battle to destroy the Empire, because whilst Heralding the beginning of the collapse of the Empire, the Battle of Endor certainly was not that actual collapse (whilst it is also EU novel lore, logic and common sense dictates that a couple days after Endor you would not seen the Empire gone and the New Republic running the galaxy) as whilst the Imperial Navy suffered shocking losses (along with the Rebellion) and lost the Emperor and the person most likely to have been his Successor, there will still be plenty of Fleets, and senior Naval Admirals and Generals etc, not to mention senior Civilians, such as Grand Moff's who would fancy jumping onto the Imperial Throne.

So it makes logical sense, that the Civil War would have continued for at least some time. The other option of course, could be that Lucasarts have plans that involve Coruscant for one of the upcoming movies.


----------



## Heir (Nov 10, 2017)

Caledfwlch said:


> Aye, something more for the grown up's would be awesome sauce!!
> 
> Be interesting and pretty cool, if the TV Show covered, or covered some of the period between the Battle of Endor, the formation of the New Republic, and then the First Order appearing.



I've got a feeling Battlefront II is going to be covering this. It seems like it starts literally around the time the 2nd Death Star is destroyed.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 10, 2017)

I just hope there's proper funding for it. IMO Disney/Marvel made a huge mistake with Agents of SHIELD by not tying in the TV series in better with the films - the relatively low-budget by comparison and lack of film actors put off a lot of the original audience, even though the scripting for the season as a whole was great.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2017)

Rodders said:


> This is great news!!!
> 
> I hope that Disney give us something adult in it’s content.



They've got wealth of story possibilities here.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes. But please move aways from the Jedi and move away from the Skywalker/Solo family.


----------

